# Flowers on the wall :)



## Desertboy (Jan 21, 2016)

1.2m tent, 15 plants, 2 400w, compost






Taken just before restacking with empty pot in between and adding 2nd light.
 
Just after


After restacking and adding a 2nd lamp the plants will stretch into the gaps with the empty plant pot creating a wall and getting me 60% more space than horizontally.

Strain is blue cheese, they are hand watered daily.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 21, 2016)

That is a unique set up for sure. 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Desertboy (Jan 21, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> That is a unique set up for sure. 12/12 from seed?


No 15 clones from the same blue cheese mum


----------



## Desertboy (Jan 31, 2016)

Filling out nicely now 


3 days veg, 15 plants floor to ceiling with multiple hps how can you not love vertical growing


----------



## platt (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice!

Watch this


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 9, 2016)

what did you make your containers out of?


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 9, 2016)

That might be a good setup if you had 360 degrees on 4 walls lets say a 3x3 space and a bare bulb hanging in the center


----------



## cli420 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice! I'd take off the reflectors though.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice looking grow. But if your just growing on one wall, have you not only just done exactly the same thing as a horizontal grow, but put it on its side? 

Ditch the reflectors and stack them all around the tent.


----------

